# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Творчество в духовном мире

## Андрей Афанасьевич

Правильно ли я  понимаю, что в духовном мире ничто не разрушается, но и ничего не создаётся, всё старое, чего-то совершенно нового не появляется, творчества как такового нет?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Говорят, что Шримати Радхарани каждый день готовит для Кришны новые блюда. И никогда не повторяется.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Новые в каком смысле? Там же всё вечно. До того, как блюдо было приготовлено, оно уже существовало: не рождённое, вечное, всегда существующее.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вечно были ингредиенты. Но их композиция - новая.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Хорошо, новые, но рецепты-то старые? Или же Шримати Радхарани действительно творит новое?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Рецепты всегда новые. Шримати Радхарани всегда творит. 

Иногда оттуда даже к нам информация просачивается. Иначе откуда на русском языке столько книг по ведической кулинарии взялось?  :mig:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

А как же тогда ЧЧ 5.22

Все в материальном мире когда-то было сотворено. О чем бы мы ни подумали, все — даже наше тело и ум — возникло в определенный момент времени. Процесс творения начался с появлением Брахмы, и под влиянием гуны страсти закон созидания царит во всей вселенной. Но, поскольку планеты Вайкунтхи всецело свободны от влияния страсти, там ничто не создается: там все существует вечно.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вечность не отрицает творчества. В духовном мире есть разнообразие, есть даже сезоны. И даже Джанмаштами там отмечают. 
Игры Кришны бесконечно разнообразны.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Ну, творить - это ведь значит создавать. А "там ничего не создаётся". Я пока не понял, как одно совмещается с другим.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

А это и не понятно здесь. Ачинтья. Когда там будем, все будет понятно.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Создание, разрушение и поддержание это ведь понятия, служащие сугубо для упрощенного механистического объяснения эфимерных процессов материального мира, и эти понятия могут лишь утрированно дать представление о духовной динамике истинных трансформаций. Можно сказать, что три категории существования материи это предельно грубый спектральный отпечаток от высших жизненных энергий. Они существуют не сами по себе, а как последственные признаки того, что за границей между нами и безличным брахманом, проявленным для нас в постоянно заменяющих друг друга материальных формах, существует недетерминированная трансформация живых энергий. В которых разрушение это не разрушение, созидание это не созидание, поддержание это не поддержание. Все это существует в одном полном единстве, где одно означает и другое. Так все духовные органы чувств могут выполнять функции друг друга. Восприятие процессов неразрывно связано с самими процессами. Здесь же и все чувства, и рассудок искусственно дискриминированы, и они связаны со своими объектами не непосредственно, а через специальный реинкарнационный дискриминатор - ложное эго - чтобы действие калы, всепоглощающего времени, могло повлиять на сознание души, и чтобы она начала отличать создание от разрушение. По сути эти две категории оказываются ассоциированы в материальном сознании души с прошлым и будущим. Прошлое - то что разрушается (уходит), будущее - то, что создается (приходит). Поддержание символизирует для обусловленной души момент настоящего, в котором она отчаянно и фактичекски безрезультатно пытается закрепиться, чтобы почувствовать наслаждения от впредь созданного и страдания от вновь разрушенного. Да, страдания тоже можно хотеть почувствовать, так же как можно можно хотеть разрушений. Этот мир, хоть он упрощен и раздроблен, но все же не лишен 
парадоксов. В нем есть мертвячинка, - а это как раз то, чего нет в духовном мире. Смерть это тоже определенный вкус, который может манить пограничную душу, ищущую наслаждений во всем. Страдания, смерть, разрушение, прошлое - все это отделенные от истинной реальности материальные категории, и они противопоставленны здесь рождению, наслаждению, созиданию и будущему. Это составляющие категории отделенной энергии, и потому они имеют природу отделенности, или двойственности. 

Я примерно так себе придумываю, если кратенько.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Есть упоение в бою,
 И бездны мрачной на краю,
 И в разъяренном океане,
 Средь грозных волн и бурной тьмы,
 И в аравийском урагане,
 И в дуновении Чумы.

*


Все, все, что гибелью грозит,
 Для сердца смертного таит
 Неизъяснимы наслажденья —
 Бессмертья, может быть, залог!
 И счастлив тот, кто средь волненья
 Их обретать и ведать мог.

*


Итак, — хвала тебе, Чума,
 Нам не страшна могилы тьма,
 Нас не смутит твое призванье!
 Бокалы пеним дружно мы
 И девы-розы пьем дыханье, —
 Быть может... полное Чумы!

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Стало гораздо понятнее, Вриндавана Чандра. Но нет ли всё же объяснения, как блюдо может твориться и в то же время существовать вечно. Объясняется же, каким образом  энергия отлична от источника и как она неотлична, или как джива отлична и неотлична от Бхагавана. Или как вы объяснили про неограниченность формы. Т.е. мало сказать, что и это, и то действительно, нужно ещё показать, что на самом деле и это, и то действительно. Тогда будет настоящая ачинтья.  :smilies:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> творить - это ведь значит создавать.


творить значит играть. Как на музинструментах: мотив (настроение) как бы "вне времени", а берётся на струнах каждый раз в конкретный момент. Если играемое точно соответствует мотиву - музыканты рады. 
Или вот например такой мотив и его вариации.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> мотив и его вариации.


Т.е. духовное творение - это как бы трансформация уже существующего?

----------


## Руслан Бенецкий

> Правильно ли я  понимаю, что в духовном мире ничто не разрушается, но и ничего не создаётся, всё старое, чего-то совершенно нового не появляется, творчества как такового нет?


наоборот, в духовной реальности и особенно на Голоке творчество очень сильно проявляется, из Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты я понял что вечная духовная реальность вечно обновляется и совершенствуется, но не так как во временном материальном мире, в вечном духовном мире происходит постоянное обновление но без разрушений, Шрила Прабхупада в комментариях говорил что Кришна есть Нава Йаувана вечно юный и всегда новый и Он каждое мгновение обновляется и Его лилы тоже, и пока душа познаёт Его то в это же мгновение Кришна уже новый, то есть духовная реальность очень динамична и лилы достигают наибольшей интенсивности на Радха-кунде...
я слышал от Махараджа что вечная духовная реальность есть чинтамани-дхама то есть имеет природу брамана сач чид ананда состоит из вечного сознания в всегда увеличивающемся блаженстве, и духовная реальность одновременно статична и одновременно очень динамична, то есть все духовные принципы и объекты имеют природу сач чид ананда и вечно существуют, но они всегда обновляются (без разрушения) участвуя в лилах Господа, и лила она всегда совершенствуется и развивается, то есть Сам Господь Кришна в разнообразных лилах в пяти основных духовных расах и семи дополнительных расах с многочисленными дживами Он Себя и дживы познаёт и дживы познают Его, то есть лилы всегда развиваются духовный мир динамичен и Кришна и совершенные дживы всегда получают новые реализации в постоянно развивающихся лилах Кришны и развитию лил нет предела, то есть духовная реальность динамична это не что то статичное, лилы Господа Чайтаньи и Божественной Четы Радхи и Кришны всегда обновляются и развиваются...

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

> Правильно ли я  понимаю, что в духовном мире ничто не разрушается, но и ничего не создаётся, всё старое, чего-то совершенно нового не появляется, творчества как такового нет?


 ...Творчество - это суть бхакти, её красная нить... Вечную духовную динамику создаёт именно творчество... Это аксиома духовного мира... Вечная новизна...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Но нет ли всё же объяснения, как блюдо может твориться и в то же время существовать вечно.


У меня? Или для меня? Если нет, то скоро будет, долго ли. Тут, знаете как, проблема не в объяснениях, а в достижениях. Объяснить все, что угодно, вы и сами горазды. Но этих рассуждений хватает нам на пять минут радости, а потом снова тянет на дурь, сон или мертвяк. Ну, кого дольше не тянет, извините за неточность.

В духовной жизни нет потерь, и в духовном мире тоже. Но есть, к примеру, разлука, - прототипом чего может служить исчезновение чувственного объекта наслаждения(в наших понятиях). Природа души, пришедшей из духовного мира и знающей, что потеря в духовных понятиях это еще большее наслаждение, застает ее врасплох в момент исчезновения какого-либо объекта ее наслаждений здесь. Она по своей природе не должна бояться потерь, но жизнь в материальном мире, как говорится, заставляет. Если в духовном мире она не насильственно лишается на какое-то время общества Кришны (с полным осознанием того, что Кришна вскоре появится вновь и даже в еще более прекрасном качестве), то здесь вступает в силу закон кармы, замещающий гармоничные духовные законы на суровую гармонию физических взаимодействий различных материальных тел. Это вводит нас в недоумение, для нас это неестественное состояние. Нам не свойственно переживать за будущее, потому что нам не свойственно терять что-то безвозвратно. Наша жизнь в духовном мире всегда приносит что-то новое, и при этом нет ощущения того, что ты что-то потерял, - такова наша истинная природа. Можно сказать, что духовная природа души - стремление к чему-то новому. Но материальная природа заставляет вырабатывать иную парадигму - тут мы уже боимся потерять что-то свое больше, чем боимся не приобрести что-то новое. Таким образом позиция души в материальном мире такова - сохранить себя, а не преумножить. Уберечься от потерь. Приобретения это как средство от потерь, по принципу "накопить, чтобы на дольше хватило". И это состояние сознания в каком-то смысле тоже связано с нашей духовной природой. Душа стремиться сохранить собственную вечную идентичность под влиянием иллюзии, поддаваясь на ее провокации и веря в то, что эту идентичность можно растратить. Наше сознание здесь обращено назад, в прошлое, в котором мы видим себя в надежном сохранном положении. И как бы порой не звучали фразы о том, что все прошлое пусть отстается позади, и уносит с собой все черное, но на самом деле именно за свое прошлое мы отчаянно хватаемся, это наша единственная опора в этом мире страха перед потерей самого себя. Таким образом вера в первичность нового, вера в будущее, в какое-то созидание у нас подорвана материальной илююзией, приносящей страх перед потерями. Если мы здесь что-то создаем, то только для того, чтобы это сохранить, уберечь от потери. Но в духовном мире творческое созидание не сопряжено со страхом это потерять. Там нет потерь. Теперь нам кажется, что в духовном мире тоже что-то может пропасть, исчезнуть, оторвать от нас важную частичку  безвозвратно, - принести ощущение горестной потери, заставляющей нас страдать оттого, что эта потеря фиксируется в нашем прошлом - единственном прибежище, как это происходит с нами здесь. Здесь наше прошлое состоит из утрат. Это наша трагедия постоянной потери своей идентификации. Как нечто может быть создано, и не быть утрачено? Как это может не уйти в прошлое и не заставить нас страдать? Еще более казусным кажется вопрос - как что-то может создаваться, если это существует вечно? В этом вопросе мы ставим под сомнение не только разрушение, но уже и созидание. Иными словами, если нельзя разрушить, то тогда уж нельзя и создать. Одно логично следует за другим, делая выводы (сомнения, заложенные в вопросах) все более и более несответствующими нашему материальному опыту. Как что-то может произойти (возникнуть) в будущем, если это уже произошло (возникло) в прошлом и не было бесследно потеряно? Должно быть, с каждым разом возникает что-то другое. Возникновение чего-то нового для материального сознания означает потерю старого. Каждая новая версия обесценивает старую. Сегодня я купил новую модель телефона, а завтра вышла следующая и я снова ощутил какую-то потерю, ведь я не могу получать постоянно все новое, но даже если бы и мог, - я бы не смог наслаждаться ничем новым столь же сильно, как я могу насладиться всего лишь каким-то одним новшеством (так называемый эффект счастливого бедняка). В любом случае мы почувствуем безвозвратную потерю, пытаясь обретать и сохранять, т.е. здесь невозможно одновременно и получать и не получать. В духовном мире есть и такая возможность - получать и не получать одновременно. Потому как мы не знаем причин, по которым кто-то не может выделять различные экспансии, как это может делать и Сам Кришна. Кришна распространяет себя во столько экспансий, сколько необходимо для того, чтобы уделить внимание каждому, кто этого ожидает, но разве каждый не может точно также распространить себя по множество экспансий? Это, можно сказать, техническая попытка объяснить то, почему что-то может возникать постоянно и одновременно, оставаясь при этом одним и всегда тем же самым. Но все же это объяснение основанно на неких мистических (не доступных нам здесь) совершенствах, и потому оно мало что объясняет по сути.  Основным объяснением для себя я вижу все-таки в попытках осознать ловушку материального мышления, в которую мы попали. Т.е. сам вопрос происходит оттого, что мы мыслим здесь на основе ложных иллюзорных страхов, а потому этот вопрос лучше просто снять с помощью разоблаченния иллюзии, чем на него отвечать.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Иными словами, если нельзя разрушить, то тогда уж нельзя и создать. Одно логично следует за другим,


Чтобы создать новое, надо разрушить старое? Да, в этой концепции есть своя логика. К примеру, я встречал объяснение, что живые существа не создаются, потому что новое как бы не укоренено в вечной духовной реальности, не вписывается в вечную систему, и чтобы  добавить что-то новое, старое пришлось бы полностью перестроить, с самого основания. Понятно, что эта логика не единственная.




> Кришна распространяет себя во столько экспансий, сколько необходимо для того, чтобы уделить внимание каждому, кто этого ожидает, но разве каждый не может точно также распространить себя по множество экспансий? Это, можно сказать, техническая попытка объяснить то, почему что-то может возникать постоянно и одновременно, оставаясь при этом одним и всегда тем же самым.


Не совсем понял. Выделение экспансий - это творение нового? Если так, почему, по шастрам, дживы не рождаются?




> Основным объяснением для себя я вижу все-таки в попытках осознать ловушку материального мышления, в которую мы попали. Т.е. сам вопрос происходит оттого, что мы мыслим здесь на основе ложных иллюзорных страхов, а потому этот вопрос лучше просто снять с помощью разоблаченния иллюзии, чем на него отвечать.


Так если ответ возможен, он будет полезен для разоблачения иллюзии. Вообще, первоначальный вопрос был вызван желанием понять утверждение ачарьев, что в духовном мире нет творения, и подспудным желанием, чтобы творение там было.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Выделение экспансий - это творение нового? Если так, почему, по шастрам, дживы не рождаются?


Видимо потому же, почему и Кришна не рождается, когда выделяет экспансии. Я пытался объяснять как раз то, что настоящее новое (а не то, как мы привыкли его понимать) это не то, что возникает из ниоткуда или исчезает в никуда. Настоящее новое всегда существует. Или будет точнее сказать по другому: то, что всегда существует - по-настоящему новое. Новое значит не то, что оно возникло на время, а то, что оно вечно. Для нас вечное звучит условно как устаревшее, уже не новое. Это потому что дя нас понятие новизны сопряжено с творением и как следствие с исчезновением. Но такое новое это на самом деле старое или вообще не существующее, надо только подождать, и иллюзия рассеется. Т.е. аспект временности материального тела продиктовал нам и само понятие нового, и с таким извращенным пониманием нового мы пытаемся рассматривать духовный мир. Такое понимание нового это следствие действия майи. Майя внушает нам, что творение или рождение несет новизну в нашу жизнь, и что наслаждение находится в этой новизне. Но на самом деле нет ничего нового в возникающих вновь и вновь материальных формах, они всегда те же самые - страые - они неизменно начинаюте устаревать с самого момента своего рождения. Такое понятие новизны продиктовано иллюзией, старое и исчезающее мы все время принимаем за новое, вечное. За то, что никогда не исчезает. И всякий раз убеждаемся, что ошиблись. Вот эта самая привычка подобным образом ошибаться теперь выливается в ошибочное понимание нового. Теперь новое для нас то, что заставляет нас обманываться. Пусть нексколько мгновений, и пусть мы знаем, что это закончится, но все равно попытаемся насладиться этим так, как будто это подлинный вечный неисчезающий объект наслаждения. Новое для нас это нечто ненадолго возникшее, что можно на секундочку с упоением наполнить вечным смыслом. Т.е. ощущение вечности нового может быть проявлено только во временном, вечность это мнимая фантазийная категория ума, предназначенная для того, чтобы наслаждаться временнм. И когда нам предлагают обратиться к чему-то действительно вечному, то программы сбивается, т.к. наделять ощущением вечности мы привыкли только то, что только родилось и вскоре умрет. А то, что вечно, не возникало и не умирает, мы наделить ощущением вечности уже не в состоянии. Если что-то так долго существует и не умирает, то это просто какой-то хлам, d чем же здесь новизна?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> все духовные принципы и объекты имеют природу сач чид ананда и вечно существуют, но они всегда обновляются (без разрушения)





> Рецепты всегда новые. Шримати Радхарани всегда творит.


Это разные точки зрения или одинаковые? Если да - почему, если нет - тоже почему.




> ...Творчество - это суть бхакти, её красная нить... Вечную духовную динамику создаёт именно творчество... Это аксиома духовного мира... Вечная новизна...


В общем, как я понял из объяснений уважаемых преданных, на Вайкунтхе не создаются принципы и объекты. Творчество относится к обновлению, трансформации вечно существующего. Новое и небывалое (результат творчества) действительно появляется, но появляется в старом, а не то что совсем на пустом месте. Слова "ничто не создаётся" не  имеют буквального смысла и относятся только к новым объектам и принципам.
Христианский же Бог может творить совершенно, принципиально новое, которое, тем самым, не является частью духовного мира. Получается, что христианский Бог более могущественный. Досадно, но ладно.

----------


## Руслан Бенецкий

> Это разные точки зрения или одинаковые? Если да - почему, если нет - тоже почему.


насколькоя понимаю и то и другое одновременно есть, например танец и его основные движения в духовной реальности как принцип вечен, но одновременно танец обновляется и могут быть импровизации и новые движения...
Кришна совмещает в Себе несовместимое, с помощью разума Его не понять.

----------


## Руслан Бенецкий

> Христианский же Бог может творить совершенно, принципиально новое, которое, тем самым, не является частью духовного мира. Получается, что христианский Бог более могущественный. Досадно, но ладно.


тут я не совсем понял вашу мысль, Кришна может в форме Господа Вишну во временном материальном творении создать любой новый объект...
почему христианский Бог более могущественнен? Бог один.
Просто есть духовный вечный мир, а есть временное материальное творение, и люди иногда путают вечную духовную реальность с временным материальным творением, а полезно различать чем духовный мир отличается от материальной временной вселенной...

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> тут я не совсем понял вашу мысль, Кришна может в форме Господа Вишну во временном материальном творении создать любой новый объект...


Эти объекты уже создавались в предыдущих циклах творения, они не новые.



> почему христианский Бог более могущественнен? Бог один.


Бог один, но как христианский Бог, он могущественнее, нежели как вайшнавский Бог.

----------


## Руслан Бенецкий

> Эти объекты уже создавались в предыдущих циклах творения, они не новые.
> 
> Бог один, но как христианский Бог, он могущественнее, нежели как вайшнавский Бог.


какие то создавались, какие то новые, 
поэтому я не вижу оснований почему вы считаете что могущественнее...

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> какие то новые,


Дело ещё в том, что "Все, что мы видим в материальном мире, существует и в мире духовном". (БГ 15.1.к). Раз в духовном мире новые объекты не создаются, их подавно не может быть в материальном.

----------


## Руслан Бенецкий

> Дело ещё в том, что "Все, что мы видим в материальном мире, существует и в мире духовном". (БГ 15.1.к). Раз в духовном мире новые объекты не создаются, их подавно не может быть в материальном.


думаю не так всё просто, духовный мир адвайта недвойственнен и там между принципом и объектом нет разницы, и временный материальный мир существует как временное искажённое отражение духовной реальности, а искажённые отражения могут принимать разнообразные новые формы...

духовную истину не возможно понять материальным разумом, поэтому мы сейчас не можем понять материальным умом что где то могущественнее..., а когда мы достигнем совершенства в бхакти и поднимемся на духовный уровень то там мы будем в духовном теле своими духовными чувствами видеть как всё есть на самом деле, Бог один для всех и Он всемогущественнен...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Материальный мир это одно целое, это одна энергия, одна совокупность, и поэтому отдельные формы из этой совокупности на самом деле не являются разными сущностями. Информационная составляющая (сознающее и созноваемое) родом из духовного мира.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Христианский же Бог может творить совершенно, принципиально новое, которое, тем самым, не является частью духовного мира.


но там же тоже, творение Небесного Иерусалима - это уже другой тип творения.  
Ибо вот, Я творю /ивр./ новое небо и новую землю, и прежние уже не будут воспоминаемы и не придут на сердце. А вы будете веселиться и радоваться вовеки /ивр./ о том, что Я творю /ивр./: ибо вот, Я творю /ивр./ Иерусалим веселием и народ его радостью. (Ис.65:17-18) Новый Иерусалим - новое творение, сделанное не из того, что принадлежит этому миру и этому веку.
что там за оттенок у слова "творю" - непонятно,  но не зря ж его так выделили. 

о материале, глине "того" творения:  
ЧЧ 2.20.257-258. Хотя во всем, что касается духовного мира, не может и речи идти о сотворении, духовный мир проявлен верховной волей Санкаршаны. Духовный мир - это обитель развлечений вечной духовной энергии. 
"Джайва дхарма 14 (с.305). Сандхини-шакти творит землю, воду, деревни, леса, холмы (в т.ч. холм Говардхан), все те места, где обитают Шри Кришна. Шри Радха, Их друзья и продруги - гопы и гопи, Их слуги, Их любимые коровы и все остальные жители Враджа. 
ЧЧ 1.4.65. Мать, отец, обитель, дом, постель, сиденье Кришны - это трансформированная шуддха-саттва. (комм.) Сандхини-шакти внутренней энергии поддерживаеть и проявляет все разнообразие духовного мира. В царстве Бога и Его слуги, и служанки, и жены, и отец, и мать, и все остальное является трансформацией духовного бытия сандхини-шакти.
Очевидно, шуддха-саттва, "чистая существуемость" - это как раз когда 



> между принципом и объектом нет разницы

----------


## Руслан Бенецкий

материальным разумом не возможно понять как там в духовном мире всё обновляется и трансформируется без разрушений и как это нет ни начала ни конца и т.п., это можно понять духовными чувствами поднявшись на духовный уровень, для нас сейчас актуально понять что Верховная Личность есть Бхагаван Который обладает всеми достояниями в полной мере Он всемогущественнен, обладает всей красотой, отречением, всем знанием, славой, всем богатством и Господь один и един, а временное многообразие материального мира это временное отражение вечного духовного разнообразия духовного мира, и в вечное разнообразие духовного мира в миллионы раз ярче насыщенней красивей и совершенней чем материальный мир, и в духовном мире и знание и творчество и духовные эмоции которые испытывают дживы в миллионы раз насыщенней и сильней и т.д.
а как там в духовном мире всё это происходит будет более понятно по мере совершенствования в бхакти-йоге...

----------


## Vladislav108

Харе Кришна! 

А что имеется ввиду под творчеством? 
Можно ли привести некие примеры - воображаемые сцены творения?
1) Ребенок рисует картинку - творчество?
2) Архитектор моделирует парк для нового района в городе - творчество?
3) Музыкант пишет мелодию - творчество?
4) Женщина беременна - творчество?

Это очень тонкий вопрос - что такое творчество в духовном мире. Если там есть всё - то творцы там не нужны. Есть творец Брахма, который всё сотворил сам.
А раз это так, то в земной жизни ничего кроме как молится и читать книжки добывая деньги на содержание тела делать не надо.
Я сделал этот вывод пытаясь заниматься духовной практикой.
И в духовной реальности ваш "талант" тоже никому не нужен.
Есть в писаниях эпизоды, где те, кто достиг просветления, помогают полубогам творить планеты и миры? Нет.
Там идет судя по всему некая игра, где вы просто пешка. То есть архитекторы, музыканты, ди джеи, политики да и вообще все те, кто связан с воздействием на тонкий план и подсознание идут в ад.

Вот повара допустим, любящие матери и все те кто развивает сердечную чакру всю жизнь в духовном мире приветствуются. Они идеально подходят для семьи, как земной так и небесной.

Эти выводы меня вводят в глубочайшее уныние, так как я считаю что готовить для Кришны должен тот, кто хорошо готовит а не начальник HR-отдела крупной корпорации допустим. 

Раз этот мир - это отражение, то нужно пролить свет на область деятельности, где заняты умы людей, которых не привлекает скажем так теплота коллектива и так далее.
Зачем человек, умеющий допустим, чинить машины будет мыть кастрюли? 
Зачем тем, кто уже творить умеет, пусть и в этих обусловленных телах, говорить что он никто и что его тело это кусок невежества а сам он не творец, а микроб который позавидовал Богу и всю жизнь занят непонятно чем?

И кстати - насчет счастья в этом мире и его невечности относительно мира духовного. А здесь никто вечно наслаждатся и не собирался - обвинение этой реальности насчет её не абсолютности далеко не для всех повод всё бросить и отречься. Да и что вы получите взамен? Полное непонимание? 
Вот возьмем пример - Стив Джобс.
Творческая личность, инноватор и бизнесмен. Его айфон поглотит вечность? Конечно да. И самый главный вопрос - демон ли Стив Джобс? Конечно да!!!
Технократические изобретения, попытка взять контроль над материальным миром и так далее. Он же позавидовал Кришне, не так ли?

Мне лично это не нравится. И я не буду вообще больше слушать от людей которые в этой "жалкой материальной жизни" сами не умея толком ничего критикуют все "временные" достижения науки культуры и общества. Прикрываясь цитатами из писаний. 
Это не духовная практика, цель духовной жизни сделать счастливым себя и остальных.
Вот вопрос только - какой ценой? 
Засчет контрастного восприятия - это святой - а это грешник? Будем все как человек справа и не будем как человек слева? Это свобода? По моему это еще большее рабство для живого существа. Религия должна человека освободить а не плясать перед системой и социумом. 
Именно отсюда такое количество лекций и семинаров про семью - в обществе кризис рождаемости и нравственности - надо эту пустоту заполнять.
А творчество... Да кому оно нужно? Ведь есть же надо, спать. Работать. Дети.
Зачем вам мерседес айфон и ландшафтный дизайн? Это же материальный мир - это же всё временно!

Извините за столь агрессивное изложение. 
Харе Кришна

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> но там же тоже, творение Небесного Иерусалима - это уже другой тип творения.


ahankarananda, я чувствую, что вы что-то интересное написали, а о чём - не понимаю.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Вот возьмем пример - Стив Джобс.
>  Творческая личность, инноватор и бизнесмен. Его айфон поглотит вечность? Конечно да. И самый главный вопрос - демон ли Стив Джобс? Конечно да!!!


Мы, преданные, благодарны ему за его разработки Apple, которые дают столько возможностей служить Господу Кришне.

----------


## Руслан Бенецкий

Vladislav108

вы немного не так поняли духовную тему или пообщались с фанатично настроенным человеком который не так понял духовную тему.

когда человек правильно занимается духовной практикой то у него раскрываются и одухотворяются все чакры и это не зависит от того какой полезной чистой деятельностью человек занимается в духовном сознании, он может быть поваром, музыкантом, учёным, доктором...
Шрила Прабхупада говорил что не нужно ничего менять, просто надо бы избавится от плохих привычек: курение, алкоголь, наркотики, внебрачный секс, мясоедение, азартные игры, и действовать в духовном сознании на благо мира основываясь на духовных благородных традициях, и каждый человек он уже по природе предрасположен к определённой деятельности кто то тяготеет к музыке, кто то к приготовлению вкусных блюд, а у кого то интеллект сильно проявлен и т.д., и любой человек может действовать в духовном сознании на основе чистой благости и заниматься деятельностью которая ему больше по душе...

джобса никто демоном не считает, демоны это такие негодяи как гитлер и ему подобные.

да, в духовном мире происходит игра, но там никого пешкой не считают, там царит атмосфера дружбы уважения и любви...

и когда человек правильно совершенствуется в духовном сознании, то постепенно по мере просветления у него раскрывается потенциал творческой энергии в самых разных направлениях полезной деятельности...
у меня духовные братья и друзья семейные совмещают активную разнообразную социальную жизнь и они совершенствуются в СК основываясь на духовных принципах чистой благости и занимаются в СК тем что им ближе по внутренней природе.

----------


## Vladislav108

Большое спасибо за ответ!  :smilies: 
Да действительно, фанатизм имеет место быть... 
Просто дело в том что я бросил "алкоголь, наркотики, внебрачный секс, мясоедение, азартные игры" но лучше от этого не стало.
Наоборот, я пребываю в состоянии полной апатии в отношении окружающего мира. С каждым годом попыток практики становится только хуже. Непонятные болезни, упадок сил и энтузиазма.
Видимо неправильно понятное мной учение Шрилы Прабхупады привело к таким последствиям или оно вообще здесь не при чем.
Раньше всё было не так. Мне интересно было жить, а сейчас интерес сходит на нет. Написано что в "сознании Кришны раскрываются таланты" - у меня же всё наоборот - талант почти исчез.
Может СК не для всех? Может некоторым вообще этим заниматься не стоит и жить как жилось, во избежании нежелательных перемен?

Кстати Стив Джобс питался прасадом и ходил в ашрам (в молодости)  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!  :smilies:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Большое спасибо за ответ! 
> Да действительно, фанатизм имеет место быть... 
> Просто дело в том что я бросил "алкоголь, наркотики, внебрачный секс, мясоедение, азартные игры" но лучше от этого не стало.
> Наоборот, я пребываю в состоянии полной апатии в отношении окружающего мира. С каждым годом попыток практики становится только хуже. Непонятные болезни, упадок сил и энтузиазма.
> Видимо неправильно понятное мной учение Шрилы Прабхупады привело к таким последствиям или оно вообще здесь не при чем.
> Раньше всё было не так. Мне интересно было жить, а сейчас интерес сходит на нет. Написано что в "сознании Кришны раскрываются таланты" - у меня же всё наоборот - талант почти исчез.
> Может СК не для всех? Может некоторым вообще этим заниматься не стоит и жить как жилось, во избежании нежелательных перемен?
> 
> Кстати Стив Джобс питался прасадом и ходил в ашрам (в молодости) 
> ...


Все правильно. Сознание Кришны это парампара, как в узком строгом понимании, так и в широком. Должен быть кто-то, кто открывает. Само собой не открывается. Но тут тоже не все так просто. Бывает так, что кто-то был весел и вдохновлен много лет, но так и не понял, что такое сознание Кришны (может быть его убеждали все это время, что это что-то другое), а когда он начал догадываться и ему все-таки потом рассказали (другие преданные), что такое на самом деле сознание Кришны, так он сразу впал в депрессию и "ушел" из сознания Кришны. В кавычках потому, что он там (в сознании Кришны) и не был еще. Понятно, что найдутся те, кто сочтет мой ответ кощунственным. Будут говорить про постепенный-постепенный путь, про правритти-марг, и много еще всяких умных вещей и цитат. Я не против. Пусть говорят.

----------


## Андрей В

А я как-то читал нектар наставлений и меня привлекла одна фраза, что счастье в сознании Кришны постоянно увеличивается, что бхакти приносит радость. Посидел, подумал об этом и пришёл к выводу, что если счастья или радости нет и если оно тем более не увеличивается, значит человек не правильно практикует. Правильная практика приносит радость. Вот надо посидеть и проанализировать что не так, исправить и понаблюдать. Если всё делать правильно и последовательно, шаг за шагом, то радость от практики обязательно появится. главное не забегать вперёд и не лениться, а занимать" золотую середину": поднялся на одну ступеньку-закрепись. когда стоишь твёрдо, делай следующий шаг.

Бывало повторяешь мантру и замечаешь как в сон клонит. Открываешь Мадхурья кадамбини и читаешь, что это анартха, потом читаешь лекарство от неё. Закрываешь книгу и опять повторять уже с применением лекартсва и получается. Через некоторое время замечаешь, что ты эту анартху победил. Потом читаешь снова Мадхурья кадамбини, там другая анартха описывается. И так постепеннно шаг за шагом продвигаешься вперёд. Это и интересно и радость приносит от того, что видишь как всё работает без обмана, укрепляется вера. А как она может укрепиться без реализаций, без реального опыта, без результатов. А если результатов нет, то через некоторое время понимаешь, что всё в пустую, что ничего не работает,  а на самом -то деле просто процессу следуешь неверно

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> но там же тоже, творение Небесного Иерусалима - это уже другой тип творения.
> 			
> 		
> 
> я чувствую, что вы что-то интересное написали, а о чём - не понимаю.


я чувствую, там с этим Иерусалимом что-то замешано на вере. Почему? Потому что у христиан _всё_ на ней замешано. 
У мага-каббалиста и джиннов (ну или кто там у них)) всё в жизни творится на основании понимания законов вселенной. А у доброго христианина - на вере. Всепринятии и делегировании себя Богу (мол, я твой раб, ты и обустраивай мою жизнь по своему усмотрению). Это у них началось с Авраама, когда он покорно пожертвовал сына:  
Тогда как для остального древнесемитского мира такая жертва при всей ее религиозной функции была всего лишь _обычаем_, обрядом, смысл которого был совершенно ясен, для Авраама это было _актом веры_. Авраам _не понимает_, почему от него требуют такой жертвы, но он совершает ее, поскольку этого потребовал от него Господь. Этим актом, внешне совершенно абсурдным, Авраам творит новую религиозную суть - _веру_. Другие люди (весь восточный мир) остаются еще в сфере сбережения сакрального, но Авраам и его последователи выходят за ее пределы.
За пределы мира, по сути. Поскольку вера - энергия с самых глубинных уровней души, то Бог устраивает им жизнь такую, какая нужна именно что их душе. А не такую, что требуют их разум или подсознательные инстинкты.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Какой веры? Кто их куда выводит? Почему в это нужно верить? Почему они такие хорошие, что в это все нужно непременно поверить и этим спастись? Кто сказал? Кирилл? И в него нужно поверить? А с чего это вдруг? С того, что у него одна ряса стоит как квартира в Москве? И что толпа русского народа в него верит? И это все их "несектансткие" аргументы? Не знаю как там насчет джиннов и каббалистов, но с чего это просто вера христиан в свои догмы их куда-то выводит? Где это написано? Там, где они сами написали?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Предлагаю такую версию творения/нетворения в духовном мире. Там потенциально есть все, но оно может быть не всегда проявлено. И то, что по необходимости проявляется, можно назвать творением. Как здесь есть семена и выращивание плодов по сути не есть творение, а лишь проявление потенциально уже существующего. То есть, плод - это просто определенная фаза существования семени. Под влиянием йога-майи жители духовного мира могут не помнить того, что что-то уже было как вечное и несотворенное, и через свой творческий импульс проявляют вечно существующее как в первый раз. Здесь творение-уничтожение происходят во времени. В духовном мире время иное (чит-кала), которое не обладает неумолимой природой как здесь. И поэтому творчество в духовном мире воспринимается совершенно иначе, чем здесь. 

Другая мысль на эту тему: там нет творения в нашем смысле. У нас все, что творится, неизменно будет уничтожено. Поэтому здесь творение-уничтожение - это взаимозависимая пара. Поскольку в духовном мире ничего не уничтожается, то творение уже обладает иной природой, чем здесь. Может быть поэтому и говорится, что там ничего не творится в нашем дуальном смысле, где творение противопоставляется уничтожению.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Под влиянием йога-майи жители духовного мира могут не помнить того, что что-то уже было как вечное и несотворенное, и через свой творческий импульс проявляют вечно существующее как в первый раз.


Т.е. есть джива, например. Когда про неё жители забыли, её как бы нет. А потом опять как бы вспомнили, и она есть? Или вы говорите о трансформации, обновлении, обогащении объектов, которые сами по себе уже были проявлены?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Т.е. есть джива, например. Когда про неё жители забыли, её как бы нет. А потом опять как бы вспомнили, и она есть? Или вы говорите о трансформации, обновлении, обогащении объектов, которые сами по себе уже были проявлены?


Я говорил про объекты, не про дживу.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

А про какие объекты вы говорили? Разве там объекты не субъекты?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да, интересно, что за объекты такие. В смысле неодушевленные? Например, что?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Ну, мы субъекты творим объекты. Например, Яшода что-то готовит для Кришны. Понятно, что там все обладает сознанием, но чисто философски по отношению к нам (субъектам) наши творения являются объектами.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Ну, мы субъекты творим объекты. Например, Яшода что-то готовит для Кришны. Понятно, что там все обладает сознанием, но чисто философски по отношению к нам (субъектам) наши творения являются объектами.


Но сотворённый объект - это одушевлённая личность? Если личность, что с ней происходит, когда про неё забывают? Погружается в летаргический сон?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Какой веры? Кто их куда выводит? Почему в это нужно верить? Почему они такие хорошие, что в это все нужно непременно поверить и этим спастись? Кто сказал? Кирилл? И в него нужно поверить? А с чего это вдруг? С того, что у него одна ряса стоит как квартира в Москве? И что толпа русского народа в него верит? И это все их "несектансткие" аргументы? Не знаю как там насчет джиннов и каббалистов, но с чего это просто вера христиан в свои догмы их куда-то выводит? Где это написано? Там, где они сами написали?


В это нужно верить, потому что так сказал Иисус Христос. Он наш духовный учитель, ему нужно верить.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Но сотворённый объект - это одушевлённая личность? Если личность, что с ней происходит, когда про неё забывают? Погружается в летаргический сон?


Это сложный вопрос. Как я понимаю, кроме Вишну-таттвы и джива-таттвы есть еще и шакти-таттва, т.е. энергии Господа, которые олицетворяют разные вещи и  явления. Когда мы читаем, что мать Яшода кипятила молоко, то "молоко решило убежать и совершить самоубийство, кинувшись в огонь, раз Кришна не обращает на него никакого внимания", очень трудно понять, что такое это молоко в духовном мире. Сознающая шакти-таттва? Я бы не стал усложнять все это нашими жалкими ментальными усилиями. Прабхупада говорил проще: все энергии служат Кришне. Они могут трансформироваться, появляться, исчезать по необходимости и т.д. Все это можно назвать творчеством ради Кришны, творением, проявлением и т.д.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> За пределы мира, по сути. Поскольку вера - энергия с самых глубинных уровней души, то Бог устраивает им жизнь такую, какая нужна именно что их душе. А не такую, что требуют их разум или подсознательные инстинкты.


Только вот сами христиане надеются на другое, они хотят воскресения своих старых тел.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> что такое это молоко в духовном мире.


Я почему-то думал о молоке как об экспансии коровы.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> В это нужно верить, потому что так сказал Иисус Христос. Он наш духовный учитель, ему нужно верить.


Как сказал? Что сказал? Ничего такого церковного он не говорил, это даже по их библии. Да и откуда нам знать точно, что он говорил на самом деле

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Но сотворённый объект - это одушевлённая личность?





> что такое это молоко в духовном мире. Сознающая шакти-таттва?


кстати, если кому интересно, в Шри-вайшнавизме считается, что нитья-вибхути (она же - шуддха-саттва, сандхани-шакти) относится к категории ачетана/ачит - не сознающая. Она parAk - обращена вовне, направлена к другим; apratyak - не обращена на саму себя, не может осознать себя; т.е. открывается другим, но сама открыть для себя себя не может; abhoktR - не вкушающая, не наслаждающаяся сама  (потому как не может же осознать себя). Это именно что материал.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> кстати, если кому интересно, в Шри-вайшнавизме считается, что нитья-вибхути (она же - шуддха-саттва, сандхани-шакти) относится к категории ачетана/ачит - не сознающая. Она parAk - обращена вовне, направлена к другим; apratyak - не обращена на саму себя, не может осознать себя; т.е. открывается другим, но сама открыть для себя себя не может; abhoktR - не вкушающая, не наслаждающаяся сама  (потому как не может же осознать себя). Это именно что материал.


Иными словами, если здесь есть своя материя, то почему бы и там не быть своей  :biggrin1:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Мы не можем понять даже то, как здесь у нас формы образуются. Бозон Хиггса вот 50 лет искали, теперь нашли, но что-то похожее. Говорят, что это поможет описать, откуда берется форма и масса у элементарных частиц. Мол, поле этого бозона как кисель для частиц, в котором они увязают и создают нечто. Но что дает человечеству это открытие?

Бозон Хиггса – что дает его открытие

«Частица бога» (так называют бозон Хиггса газетчики и обыватели) подтверждает современную теорию элементарных частиц («Стандартную модель»), которая описывает взаимодействие в микромире. Ее открытие означает настоящую революцию в физике.

По словам все того же Джо Инканделы, если новая частица действительно окажется бозоном Хиггса, *при помощи «Стандартной модели» будет доказана теория существования дополнительных пространственных измерений*. Как передает РИА «Новости», бозон Хиггса - самое значительное открытие за последние 30-40 лет.
 Последствие и значение открытия бозона Хиггса для повседневной жизни людей пока не вполне очевидны. Скорее всего, будут переписаны учебники физики. В глобальном смысле: человечество сможет по-новому взглянуть на основы мироздания.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Вроде понятнее стало. (Я не про бозон).

----------


## Галим

> Правильно ли я  понимаю, что в духовном мире ничто не разрушается, но и ничего не создаётся, всё старое, чего-то совершенно нового не появляется, творчества как такового нет?


Когда говорится,что дух неизменен,это означает,что он не берет что то извне.Всё изначально существует в Атмане,и всё чем он пользуется он берет из себя и сам он бесконечен,поэтому бесконечно его разнообразие и оно всегда ново.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Когда говорится,что дух неизменен,это означает,что он не берет что то извне.Всё изначально существует в Атмане,и всё чем он пользуется он берет из себя и сам он бесконечен,поэтому бесконечно его разнообразие и оно всегда ново.


Хорошо сказано. 



> Всё изначально существует в Атмане


Всё-всё-всё? Изначально? Значит, что-то действительно новое Атман придумать не может?

----------


## Галим

> Всё-всё-всё? Изначально? Значит, что-то действительно новое Атман придумать не может?


Если мы говорим "всё"-это означает ,что и новое там тоже может быть.Там есть всё,даже то,что не может быть :crazy: 
..по типу
"В Своей непроявленной форме Я пронизываю всю вселенную.* Все существа пребывают во Мне, но Я остаюсь вне их."*

----------


## Руслан

Харибол.

Имхо: В духовном мире вечен аспект "сат"- бытие, сущее, однако - Ананда- блаженство все время новое  и вечно увеличивающееся. Хотя  в духовном мире   вечное настоящее, но время  там тоже движется- увеличивая ананду.

  Вода  в аспекте - Сат- вечна, она не   рождается и не исчезает.. Но  ее  многообразные формы  во льду- все время разные. И ананда от созерцания их- разная.


   Пищу  мы можем есть все  время одну и ту же, но удовольствие или не удовольствие от ней- все время рождаются разные.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Да, там каким-то образом всё изначально существует, но даже Кришна не знает всё сущее полностью, так что сфера самвит-шакти всё время расширяется, принося всё новые и новые открытия и всё новое блаженство.

----------


## СергейИванов

> Правильно ли я  понимаю, что в духовном мире ничто не разрушается, но и ничего не создаётся, всё старое, чего-то совершенно нового не появляется, творчества как такового нет?


Духовная энергия - это постоянно обновляющаяся и вечно свежая энергия. Творчество - это синоним действия в духовном мире.
Также там ничего не разрушается, ибо духовная энергия (т.е. та, что направлена на служение Кришне) вечна. И тем не менее, она постоянно генерирует новые формы, вкусы и смыслы ради удовлетворения Кришны.

----------


## Vladislav108

Умонастроение в творчестве очень важно. У творчества в материальном мире и в духовном разная мотивация. В первом случае - мотив это желание результата, во втором - желание сделать счастливым не себя.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> желание сделать счастливым не себя.


по-моему, нестройно сформулировано. Это ж тоже какой-то результат, желание результата.

----------


## Vladislav108

да, вы правы...

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Но, но я думал, Вы предложите другой вариант!) 

Может, в духовном творчестве просто чувство точно совпадает с формулировкой. Ну сами знаете, кто хоть раз пытался, скажем, рисовать - картинка на бумаге в чём-то да не соответствует образу в уме, не передалось ровно то что хотелось, и есть некоторое разочарование на такие руки.

----------


## Vladislav108

"Талант должен быть использованы в служении. 

Кришна говорит об этом в «Бхагават – Гите». Он объясняет, что на самом деле ты трансцендентная душа. 
В этом мире ничего не может по определению тебе принадлежать. 
Всё то, чем ты обладаешь, дано тебе во временное пользование. 
Для чего это дано? Для чего тебе даны средства? Явно, чтобы не злоупотреблять ими и не деградировать. 
Для чего тебе дана красота? Для чего тебе дан интеллект? Всё это дано в результате твоей кармы, но назначение этому – служение Богу! Для служения Господу можно замечательно использовать и богатства, и гениальный интеллект, и красоту. 
Поэтому в Сознании Кришны всё это гармонично. Но как только мы пытаемся обладать чем-то в материальном мире, мы попадаем в категорию людей, которые находятся в иллюзии. 
Мы думаем, что что-то «наше», что-то там «мне»... Например, кто-то считает, что только потому, что он красивый (или красивая), все должны поклоняться ему. Есть и другие примеры. 
Поэтому вайшнавы очень скептично относятся ко всем подобным благословениям."

Замечательные слова махараджа, осталось выяснить что такое духовный мир - это то, что будет после смерти или это умонастроение, которое можно достичь живя в данный момент?

----------


## СергейИванов

> Замечательные слова махараджа, осталось выяснить что такое духовный мир - это то, что будет после смерти или это умонастроение, которое можно достичь живя в данный момент?


Риторический вопрос )

----------


## Харитонов

Для обусловленных душ есть правило, соблюдая которое, будут понимать духовную реальность. Это религия и философия, два крыла одно без другова неимеет смысла. Даже если кто то и способен что то понять без практики, то до определенной степени. По этому сколько не говори про сладкий вкус, пока не попробуеш непоймеш какой он. А про Кришну можно говорить вечно и пока сознание обусловлено гунами все время будут бесконечные противоречия, а то и споры.Без споров могут философствовать только парамахамсы, что философия, что религия, для них нет разницы.



   И матерьяльный и духовный мир это энергия Кришны, которая существует вечно. Все формы, обекты и субекты существуют вечно. Все действа вызывающие противоречия в обусловленом уме, философвски не состыковавются со своим мирским опытом, который возник в результате практического соприкосновения с материей(очень даже практического) препятствуют вхождению в эту реальность и вызывает недоверие, и непонимание. Что бы понимать формы и их деятельность, надо практически применять философию в своей жизни, которая соответствует уровню личности, а как узнать о соответствии...? об этом может сказать духовный учитель.


Когда убегает молоко, проливается йогурт, это выражение отношений, которые проявляет Кришна. Когда молоко седается это незначит, что оно перестает существовать.

----------

